# Your Favorite NFL Team?



## WildBoar (Nov 5, 2013)

Had some conversations this past weekend that resulted in discussions on favorite NFL teams and how some of them have much more passionate fans than others. Not unlike soccer in most countries other than the US. Being from the DC area, most people assume I MUST be a Redskins fan, while in fact nothing could be further from the truth. But if the person asking is a Redskins fan, they usually follow up with "Oh, so you must like the Cowboys then." :scratchhead: I actually have little interested in the NFL, and the last time I regularly rooted for a team was when Dan Marino was piloting the Dolphins.

So are you a fan of an NFL team?

If so, which one?

And would you classify yourself as fair-weather, dedicated or rabid?

Looking forward to seeing some of the responses.


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 5, 2013)

Who Dat!


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice! And you covered all three questions with only two words! :thumbsup:


----------



## RRLOVER (Nov 5, 2013)

Da Bears!!!


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 5, 2013)

Da Vikings   

This year sucks, but we are rooting for a top three pick next year to finally nab a QBOTF. And for what it's worth, Mario, my second favorite team is da bears. I always root for them if they aren't playing the Vikes. It's my favorite city and I have family there. 

k.


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 5, 2013)

Became a Cowboy fan in the 70's as a preteen and have been a fan ever since. Oh, so you must like the Redskins fan then.


----------



## MowgFace (Nov 5, 2013)

San Francisco 49ers.

Who's got it better than us? Nobody!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 6, 2013)

Redskins and rabid.


----------



## foodaholic (Nov 6, 2013)

Da Bears!!!


----------



## tkern (Nov 6, 2013)

Vikings and dedicated.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 6, 2013)

I try to pull for my hometeam (Panthers), but we're usually terrible. I haven't been to a game in 10+ years. The fans in this town suck big-time. 
I've been to games in other cities with older teams that were great. There's something about tradition.

I've taken to pulling for my wife's hometeam (Pats), it's nice to see someone win a game or two.


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 6, 2013)

The Titans. Mainly because the state changed the liquor laws to allow 10am Sunday liquor by the drink sales. Got to get your pre-game drunk on!!! :shots: :hoot: :beer:


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 6, 2013)

A weary, but loyal, Cowboys fan.


----------



## panda (Nov 6, 2013)

die hard redskins.
first game i ever saw was patriots vs skins; i'm from new england and naturally everyone was rooting for the pats so i opted to cheer for other team and been a fan ever since.
favorite QB is cam newton and fav LB is luke kuechly and currently reside in north carolina but not a panthers fan. i'm pretty much not a fan of any 'home teams' that i'm supposed to cheer for. if i were to have a second team it would be the raiders, because everyone hates on them for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm a die hard cowboys fan. Not so much a Romo fan though. Wish they would have picked up Peyton instead of resigning Romo :chin:


----------



## labor of love (Nov 6, 2013)

i dont know. im not really that into football.


----------



## split0101 (Nov 6, 2013)

I know I'm going to get killed here but...

J.E.T.S all the way. Been a fan since I was a kid. I try to hit 1-3 games a year.


----------



## Dream Burls (Nov 6, 2013)

I grew up in the shadows of Yankee Stadium, can't help myself - BIG BLUE!


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 6, 2013)

Humor, Labor.



Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Lefty (Nov 6, 2013)

I even stuck by them in the Brian Griese era...shudder....


----------



## Lefty (Nov 6, 2013)

Erilyn75 said:


> I'm a die hard cowboys fan. Not so much a Romo fan though. Wish they would have picked up Peyton instead of resigning Romo :chin:



Blasphemy! Peyton was meant to be a Bronco!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 6, 2013)

panda said:


> die hard redskins.



I knew I liked you panda. lus1:


----------



## split0101 (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow lots of skins fans here. I don't want to hijack the thread but how do you guys as die hard fans feel about everyone wanting to change the name of the team?


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 6, 2013)

G-Men Big BLUE!!!!!!!

Even though they are having a rather off year I am a die hard don't give up until they are mathematically out


----------



## bkultra (Nov 6, 2013)

I find myself in agreement with the intelligent members of this forum. To clarify for the others, that means the Bears. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Kitchen Knife Forum mobile app


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 6, 2013)

Packers - Born and Bred


----------



## RRLOVER (Nov 6, 2013)

DeepCSweede said:


> Packers - Born and Bred



WHAT!!!..... When did Wisconsin get a football team


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 6, 2013)

Da Bears!!!


----------



## panda (Nov 6, 2013)

Re: name change - dumbest proposal ever!
note* finally justice for the murder of Sean Taylor, I believe he would have surpassed even Ronnie Lott had he not been killed. He was said to be the hardest hitting player in the league.. As a rookie!


----------



## tkern (Nov 6, 2013)

A lot of NFC north going on here. Cold weather= sharp objects?


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 6, 2013)

I was a Dolphins fan since Brian Greise's dad played. When I moved to K.C. I worked for a ex-player for the Chiefs, and got to know some of the players. Surprisingly some still play. (it's been 10 years since I live there). I am not a die hard fan, would rather find something else to do than watch commercials for 2+ hours. So I follow both the Dolphins, and the Chiefs.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 6, 2013)

Big Blue. Not much to show for lately, but will still beat Pats in the Superbowl if that ever came. 

Hear that Devin?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 6, 2013)

split0101 said:


> I know I'm going to get killed here but...
> 
> J.E.T.S all the way. Been a fan since I was a kid. I try to hit 1-3 games a year.



No orders for Jets fans. Just kidding, but if you were a Mets fan, that would be a different story. A good day for a Yankees fan is not when Yankees won, but when Yankees won and Mets lost!


----------



## labor of love (Nov 6, 2013)

Dardeau said:


> Humor, Labor.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


im actually going to the cowgirls game this weekend dardeau! you might to pm me some good pre game recommendations for great casual cusine within reach of the dome.


----------



## split0101 (Nov 7, 2013)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> No orders for Jets fans. Just kidding, but if you were a Mets fan, that would be a different story. A good day for a Yankees fan is not when Yankees won, but when Yankees won and Mets lost!



Lol, see I knew this was going to cause me problems 

I'm not into baseball but I do like hockey. Basically I'm a fan of the Devils and any team that plays the Rangers.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 7, 2013)

Vikings until '98. Have refused to care since then. Still watch but can't get involved like a fan. Wife is a Packers gal. It's nice to watch someone who actually throw the all.


Edit: WAS nice to watch someone who can throw.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 7, 2013)

split0101 said:


> Lol, see I knew this was going to cause me problems
> 
> I'm not into baseball but I do like hockey. Basically I'm a fan of the Devils and any team that plays the Rangers.



I LOVE ME SOME BASEBALL!! AND HOCKEY!!! 

unfortunately for me though I am a Mets fan HAHA...

I HATE THE DEVILS LOL LETS GO BLUESHIRTS!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 7, 2013)

San Francisco 49ers - Dedicated

Oregon Ducks - Rabid


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 7, 2013)

moved from Texas to san fran. day one at work, someone took my Dallas Cowboys coffee mug and made it disappear. never found out who/what/where/why. a week later, there was a 49er mug on my desk. 

message, loud and clear. hahah..now i couldnt give an eff.


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 7, 2013)

If we're bringing college into this I can answer in four letters: RMFT!


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 7, 2013)

Man a lot of Dallas and Giants fans. At least nobody has said the eagles.


----------



## tkern (Nov 7, 2013)

The Vikes really need to stop playing Ponder. How can Frazier be the only person in this country that doesn't understand he sucks?


----------



## Paradox (Nov 7, 2013)

I grew up in the SF Bay Area. I was a dedicated 49ers fan for many years, even when they SUCKED. I moved to Seattle in 1986 and was able to root for the Seahawks pretty easily and still be a 49er fan, by this time pro sports and NFL football had lost a lot of interest for me. About 2004 my daughter got interested in football, she was naturally a Seahawk fan. We began watching the games together every week and I'd root for the Hawks with her except when the we played the 49ers. Over time it became harder and harder to root for both teams. Last year in pre-season I decided to go all in and just be a Seahawks fan. HAH! The '9ers made it to the super bowl. 

A few years ago she moved out on her own and now she comes to Dad's house every Sunday to watch the game with me. We could be watching the Sea-Chickens vs. Kitty-Cats for all I care. I just love having her here for a few hours every week during football season. :cool2:


----------



## Mingooch (Nov 7, 2013)

Rabid Patriots fan. Have a Steve Grogan knit jersey and an Andre Tippett signed college jersey


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 7, 2013)

Mingooch said:


> Rabid Patriots fan. Have a Steve Grogan knit jersey and an Andre Tippett signed college jersey



I am sure you hear it excessively how the g men beat the pats in the SB twice being from central nj 
I'm in nj too


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 8, 2013)

tkern said:


> The Vikes really need to stop playing Ponder. How can Frazier be the only person in this country that doesn't understand he sucks?



Musgrave sucks more, that's why. Our OC is HORRIBLE.

Btw, sorry Skins fans.

k.


----------



## panda (Nov 8, 2013)

not an eagles fan but shady is my fav rb! and fav wr is dez, funny how both are on rival teams of the redskins


----------



## mano (Nov 8, 2013)

Grew up right next to New York City, and went to Giants and Jets games, but I was always a Green Bay fan. Vince Lombardi and his crew in the 1960's kicked butt.

When Joe Montana was with the 49ers I was a fan. Loved his calm mesmerizing focus.

After living over half my life in Philly I want them to win, but I'm not much of a fan.


----------



## Mingooch (Nov 8, 2013)

CoqaVin said:


> I am sure you hear it excessively how the g men beat the pats in the SB twice being from central nj
> I'm in nj too



Yes I do. Ever worse I have a friend that is a Giants fan who was over for the last SB. He was brutal. But I love me some football, beers and great food.


----------



## mainaman (Nov 8, 2013)

And some eyecandy


----------



## labor of love (Nov 11, 2013)

any dallas fans at the game tonight?lol


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 11, 2013)

Not at the game, but a Dallas fan. Not a hugely proud one at the moment, but always loyal!

Sad when the only thing that stopped Brees from being the 5th (4th?) qb from going over 400 yards passing this season was that Dallas could not stop the run....even though they knew they were going to run!!!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 11, 2013)

labor of love said:


> any dallas fans at the game tonight?lol



That was a butt wipping,I'm glad they are showing more Saints games out here in Hawaii


----------



## GLE1952 (Nov 11, 2013)

Chiefs, Dedicated, long suffering


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Nov 28, 2018)

Denver Broncos


----------

